# [Picture-Review] Fractal Design Array R2 Mini-ITX Case



## FTS (8. November 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





InhaltsverzeichnisEinleitung
Daten
Beschreibung
Auspacken
Angucken
Reingucken
Bewertung
​Einleitung

Mit dem Array R2 besiedelt nun auch Fractal Design den Markt der Mini ITX bzw. DTX-Cases. Das Case gibt es auch mit eingebautem Pico-300W-PSU, welches 80PLUS zertifiziert ist. Ich liefere euch jedoch nur Bilder vom eigentlichen Gehäuse, welches man nebenbei derzeit für rund 150€ erwerben kann. Zusätzliche Infos findet ihr immer auf der Herstellerseite


Inhaltsverzeichnis


Daten

Das Gehäuse ist wirklich sehr klein. Mit nur 250x200x350mm und einem Fliegengewicht von rund 4kg passt es praktisch überall hin und kann so als perfektes Zuhause für einen HTPC dienen. Praktisch sind auch die zwei Slotöffnungen, welche die Verwendung einer Grafikkarte ermöglichen. Diese sollte allerdings maximal 140mm Länge aufweisen. Das CPU-Kühler-Problem konnte Fractal Design hingegen leider nicht lösen, jedoch passen Kühler mit einer Höhe von bis zu 90mm, was auch andere Kühler als das Boxed-Exemplar ermöglicht. Das Array  R2 bietet Raum für 6 HDDs und eine SSD, jedoch leider keinen Platz für ein ROM-Laufwerk. Die Lüftung geschieht von Hause aus über einen weißen, gesleevten 140mm Lüfter, der mit ungefähr 600 rpm ruhig läuft. Hierbei wurde auf einen Staubfilter geachtet. Einen Resetbutton oder sonstige vornliegende Anschlüsse weist das Case nicht auf dafür aber einen zentral liegenden Powerbutton welcher im Betrieb blau leuchtet.

Inhaltsverzeichnis


Beschreibung


Hier folgen nun die Bilder des Case. Falls ihr eines davon in höherer Auflösung wünscht lasst es mich einfach wissen. Die Beschreibung wird höchst subjektiv ausfallen, da mich das Case einfach von hinten bis vorne beeindruckt hat. Falls ihr also damit nicht leben könnt, überspringt einfach die Texte und bildet euch eine eigene Meinung zum Array R2.


Auspacken

Bereits das Auspacken bereitete mir eine Menge Freude. Nicht zu letzt durch sein geringes Gewicht lässt sich das Gehäuse unerwartet einfach aus dem Karton ziehen. Geschützt ist es wie üblich durch Folie und weichen Kunststoff.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Inhaltsverzeichnis


Angucken

Von Außen ist das Case einfach ein Traum. Es bietet die das gebürstete Aluminium, wie wir es von Lian Li kennen, jedoch in einer cleanen Ausführung, wie ich es noch bei keinem anderen Hersteller gesehen habe. Diese Art von Gehäuse lernt man über die Zeit Wert zu schätzen wenn man sich lange mit Cases und Modding beschäftigt. Fractal Design setzt nur auf winzige schwarze Schrauben zur Befestigung. Alle gleich - Alle atemberaubend. Ungefähr zwanzig Stück sind verbaut und ermöglichen Demontage vom Boden bis zum Deckel. Selbst die zwei verwendeten Nieten sind schwarz gehalten und absolut makrotauglich. Alles in Allem also die perfekte Optik für praktisch jedes Wohn-/Schlaf-/Ess- oder Spielzimmer.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhaltsverzeichnis


Reingucken


6 Schrauben entfernen; Deckel abnehmen; Reingucken; Anblick genießen
Viel mehr brauche ich nicht zu sagen. Eventuell noch, dass das Öffnen ein Kinderspiel ist. Im Inneren geht die Freude weiter. Auch hier nur Aluminium.
Der Käfig für die HDDs passt nicht ganz ins Farbkonzept, jedoch ist er dafür mit effektiven Entkopplern versehen. Der Lüfter in der Front leistet ganze Arbeit. Sowohl in Hinblick auf Design als auch auf Leistung. Ob der verbaute Staubschutzfilter großen Erfolg erzielt bleibt aufgrund der Öffnungen neben eben diesem fraglich. Trotzdem gefällt er. Die Kabel für den Powerbutton sind lang genug und der LED-Anschluss wurde sogar geteilt um wirklich auch an jedes Mainboard zu passen. Die Mainboardabstandshalter sind sind direkt auf dem heruasnehmbaren Boden befestigt. Der Ein- und Ausbau verläuft somit sehr leicht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Inhaltsverzeichnis


Bewertung


Fractal Design hat mir persönlich mit dem Array R2 gezeigt, was die Firma im Stande ist zu leisten. Wie ich bereits erwähnte fällt es mir schwer annähernd objektiv über das Gehäuse zu urteilen. Für mich stellt es _das_ optimale Mini-ITX Gehäuse auf dem derzeitigen Markt dar. Es bietet eine umwerfende Optik, einfache aber umso effektivere Handhabung, Platz für die richtige Hardware und eine Qualität, die mich komplett zufrieden stellt.
Kritikpunkte, die man in einem objektiven Review anbringen muss sind die Einsparungen, die aufgrund der Größe gemacht wurden. Pico-PSU sowie das Fehlen eines Schachts für CD/DVD/Blu-Ray-Laufwerke mögen einigen ein Dorn im Auge sein. Jedoch möchte ich zu bedenken geben, dass Fractal Design ein 300W PSU als included anbietet, welches perfekt für einen verbrauchsarmen HTPC ist und das externe Laufwerke viel Flexibilität mit sich bringen. (Beispielsweise auf einer bequemer erreichbaren Höhe auf dem Fernsehtisch)
Daher erhält das Fractal Design Array R2 Mini-ITX Case von mir den FTS Gold-Award.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FTS (8. November 2010)

*AW: [Picture-review] Fractal Design Array R2 Mini-ITX Case*

Picdump


----------



## Shi (8. November 2010)

Wundervolles Case und top Bilder!


----------



## FTS (9. November 2010)

Hi Shi mein Guter,
es freut mich, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, den dieses
Case so beeindruckt hat.  Dieses gebürstete Aluminium
ist schon etwas Schönes nicht wahr? 

An die anderen Leser (von denen ich weiß, dass sie mit-
lesen, da Shi und ich wohl kaum 50 Klicks verursachen):
Bitte gebt ein Feedback zurück, dafür sind Reviews ge-
dacht egal ob es Kritik an mir oder dem Case ist, raus
damit! Nur so erreicht das Review auch alle, die es er-
reichen soll!

MfG Jack


----------



## schlappe89 (9. November 2010)

Also dein Review gefällt mir gut.
Du hast die positiven Punkte des Cases schön hervorgehoben.

Was meiner Ansicht nach nicht so deutlich rüberkommt ist, dass das Case für eine ganz bestimmte Zielgruppe gemacht wurde: Leute mit vielen Festplatten.
Der Lüfter ist genau vor diesen, und die 600RPM reichen aus um eine Vollbestückung zu kühlen.
Leider ist es ein bisschen doof, dass es nur sehr wenige Mini ITX Boards mit RAID Fähigkeit gibt.
Und das Intel H57 hat mit 4 Sata Anschlüssen noch die meisten.

Außerdem wäre ein höher drehender Lüfter besser gewesen, regeln kann man immer noch.

Es sollte auch erwähnt werden, dass aufgrund der Kühlung die Auswahl der Hardware sehr stark begrenzt ist.

Also ich würde dem Gehäuse nicht mal eine generelle Kaufempfehlung geben. Dafür kann es einfach nicht genug.

- nur ein langsam drehender Lüfter (schlechte Kühlung)
- hoher Preis
- pico PSU
- keine Möglichkeit H50/70 unterzubringen
- kein optisches Laufwerk
- Unsinnigkeit 6x 3,5 Laufwerke montieren zu können

+ sieht gut aus
+ sehr leise


----------



## Shi (9. November 2010)

Gebürstetes Aluminium liebe ich einfach, deshalb hab ich mir auch ein Lian Li gekauft  Achja, der Test ist auch klasse  vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## Rolk (9. November 2010)

Ich bin ja auch ein kleiner mini Case Fetischist. 

Mein erster Gedanke: Geniales Case, schönes Review, super Bilder. 

Mein zweiter Gedanke: Braucht man eigentlich nicht. 

Ich mein wenn ich mir mein Silverstone ansehe das ist nur auf einer Seite 6 cm breiter, kann dafür aber ein normales Laufwerk, Netzteil und mATX Mainboard aufnehmen und bei der Graka ist man auch kaum eingeschränkt. Das ist jetzt zwar Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, aber so waren meine ersten Gedankengänge.


----------



## schlappe89 (9. November 2010)

Ich bin kein Mini-Case-Hater aber das Fractal Design R2 ist imho nur gut wenn man umbedingt mehr als 4 Festplatten nutzen möchte.
Dann sollte man sich aber nen Raid Controller kaufen, was wiederum den PCI-E Slot verbrät ... naja
ich würde mich generell fragen ob man nicht ein größeres Gehäuse dafür nimmt.
Wenn ich 4 oder weniger HDDs verbauen müsste würde ich zum Lian Li Q08 greifen.


----------



## FTS (9. November 2010)

Danke für euer Feedback,



> Also ich würde dem Gehäuse nicht mal eine generelle Kaufempfehlung geben. Dafür kann es einfach nicht genug.
> 
> - nur ein langsam drehender Lüfter (schlechte Kühlung) -> Meiner Erfahrung nach ausreichend für ein Mini-ITX System
> - hoher Preis -> richtig
> ...



Danke Schlappe für deine Punkte. Du hast sehr Recht mit deinen Anmerkungen. Jedoch sind die Käufer dieses Gehäuses sowieso eher Modder, die das Potenzial des Case erkennen und daraus machen, was sie wollen. Nichts desto trotz ist das Case für den normalen User wie du sagst eher ungeeignet. Dieser kann auch weiterhin auf einfache Plastikschüsseln zurückgreifen. Fractal Design richtet sich, wie ich glaube mit diesem Produkt tatsächlich eher an ein anderes Käufersegment.

Ansonsten kann ich noch sagen, dass der Vergleich mit dem Q08 hinkt. Airflow? Cpu-Kühler? Bei allen Mini-ITX Cases die ich kenne muss man derzeit Abstriche machen. Das Array R2 bietet für mich wie gesagt das größte Potenzial, das ist aber einfach von den eigenen Ansprüchen abhängig.

@Rolk:

logischer Gedankengang, deshalb werde ich das Array R2 auch nicht behalten, einfach weil sich ein Mini-ITX PC für mich nicht lohnt  Trotzdem lässt sich einiges daraus machen. Wenn ihr Glück habt kann ich noch ein paar Bilder eines wirklich gelungen Case-Mods davon einbinden. Aber ich möchte nicht zu viel versprechen


----------



## schlappe89 (9. November 2010)

Also für Modder ist der Array sicher sehr gut geeignet, weil das äußere sehr schlicht ist, und man da noch viel machen kann.
Auf einem deiner Bilder sieht man gut wie viel Platz da im Gehäuse ist wenn man den Festplattenkäfig rausnimmt.

Beim Q08 kann man auf jeden Fall eine H50/70 ohne alzu großen Aufwand einbauen.
Auch beim Silverstone Sugo 07 geht eine H70 mit leichten Abstrichen rein.
Bei den kleinen Gehäusen sind kompakte WaKüs eigendlich das einzig Wahre wenn man ne leistungsstarke CPU kühlen will.

€dit: kannst ja irgendso nen "Modders Choice" Award einführen ^^


----------



## FTS (10. November 2010)

Danke für den Tipp Schlappe,
ich habe es sofort übernommen.
Muss aber später noch mal am
Design feilen 
MfG Jack


----------



## SaKuL (19. November 2010)

Nettes Review, sehr gut gemacht
Sieht ein bisschen ziemlich viel nach Lian Li PC-Qo8 aus


----------



## FTS (19. November 2010)

Hi SaKuL,
es freut mich sehr, dass dir mein Review gefallen hat.
Naja also vom Material sicher ein wenig, aber die Form
ist doch schon anders. Obwohl vielleicht wenn man das
Q08 hinlegt. Jedoch ist das Array R2 doch ein Stück
größer (;
Ich werde demnächst ein weiteres Case aus dem Hause
Fractal Design testen dürfen (: Genaueres verrate ich
noch nicht. Aber ich lasse es euch dann wissen!

Grüße Jack


----------



## riedochs (14. Juli 2011)

Ich betreibe mal Leichenschändung 

Hat das Gehäuse jemand in Betrieb mit mehreren Festplatten? Ich will 4 WD Green reinpacken. Wie sieht es da mit der Temperaturentwicklung aus. Mainboard dürfte wohl nur MiniITX gehen oder geht auch was größeres?

EDIT: Geht da auch µATX rein?


----------

